# Power Panel definition



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Could you post the question you are trying to answer?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BTW, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## davesparky (May 17, 2010)

Sure, "A power panel board is one having fewer than ____percent of it's overcurrent devices protecting lighting and appliance circuits."


----------



## davesparky (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. Is your picture at Duke Power Plant? I was on a job there about 15 years ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

davesparky said:


> Sure, "A power panel board is one having fewer than ____percent of it's overcurrent devices protecting lighting and appliance circuits."



What year Code is the question based on?


----------



## davesparky (May 17, 2010)

Based on 2008


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

408 .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

davesparky said:


> Based on 2008



The definition was removed in the 2008 NEC, that's why you can't find it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> The definition was removed in the 2008 NEC, that's why you can't find it.


 I have looked all over the 2008 and I couldn't find it either. Do you know why it was removed? 

Maybe the test is based on the 2005.


----------



## davesparky (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, damn the trick questions. I know the answer is 10 but I wanted to see it somewhere in print. Once again, thanks.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

davesparky said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Is your picture at Duke Power Plant? I was on a job there about 15 years ago.


 No. The picture is just the service for a 10 story building one is a 4000a and the other is a 2000a.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

davesparky said:


> Thanks, damn the trick questions. I know the answer is 10 but I wanted to see it somewhere in print. Once again, thanks.



I doubt it's a 'trick' question... it's just one the writers never updated.

When I took my Master's test years ago, there were 8 questions that were on an older Code version. And those were the 8 I could find..... I would never know if something like a calculation question was up-to-date.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> When I took my Master's test years ago,


 100+ years ago????????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> 100+ years ago????????



6015 years.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

In the 2005 edition, it's 408.34(B)

Rob

P.S. The answer is 10%


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Do you know why it was removed?


With the removal of the 42 circuit limit for lighting and appliance panelboards there was know reason to keep the definitions.

They are all just panelboards now.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> With the removal of the 42 circuit limit for lighting and appliance panelboards there was know reason to keep the definitions.
> 
> They are all just panelboards now.


 Make sense to me. Thanks Bob.:thumbsup:


----------

